# HR22 - Issues With Picture Freeze & Lock Ups



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, after 3+ years of reliability, I'm starting to have issues with the picture freezing and DVR locking up. I live in the Dallas market, have a SWiM LNB and the latest HD GUI 0x59e. It may be coincidental, but this starting happening after turning on non supported MRV. One of my HR 22's started having issues with the picture freezing and DVR locking up. It happens when watching live TV and on some of the recordings. If I rewind the recording, it freezes in the exact same spot. 

At first, the DVR wouldn't respond to the remote or even pressing the power button on the receiver. Now it seems I can wait 30 second to a minute and it starts playing again. Or if you if you use the remote, it responds after the video starts playing again. From reading prior posts, I started with doing the tests that you can access from a reset. Ran each test twice and had the following results:

Test name / Test1 / Test2
1) File System Verification / Fail 0x70 / Fail 0x70
2) Smart Short Test / Passed / Passed
3) Smart Long Test / Passed / Passed
4) Surface Test / Error 70 / Passed

After all testing done and the DVR finished booting, it was on a local HD channel and the picture was pixilating a bit. Swapped to the other tuner and back, then it seemed to clear up. Later that evening, it froze again a couple times while watching a game on MSG HD. So I was going to try the reboot and hold down the record and down arrow buttons on the front panel, but read it might not work any longer. Not to mention if it did, it can take 4 hours or more, so I didn't try it. 

To make it more interesting, after the game was over , I was watching a recording on my other HR22 and during that recording from one of our local HD stations, it had a spot where it froze as well. Only for a few seconds, then the recording continued. When I rewind, same freeze. So I then checked my satellite signals on the HR22 that is giving me the most trouble and have attached them. 

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

Signal looks alittle bit low on 99c and 103cb disregard the (s) ones, they are spot beams and take too long imo to load,

Try re running satellite setup and see if it passes installation verification.
setup>satellite>repeat sat setup


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

It passed the satellite setup test. Forgot to mention this, the temp is 106 so that doesn't seem to be the issue. And I also went outside and sanded/filed the ground connection that was corroded as a precaution. The installer grounded it to my outdoor water faucet, which is not the best way to do that.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help DaaQ, although I'm kind of surprised nobody else chimed in with ideas. The freeze ups and reboots and missed recordings were killing me. The last straw happened when I was sitting in the Minneapolis airport waiting for my delayed flight. Thought, I can watch the hockey game that was recording, on my android phone using my Slingbox. Go to connect and just a black screen. Call my wife, she can't get the DVR to turn off or red button reboot. Finally get on my flight and arrive home close to midnight and after unplugging HR22 and rebooting, no hockey game recorded.

This morning I call DIRECTV. Front line CSR sends me to tech support and very pleasant CSR answers and I explain all the diagnostics test I ran. She then proceeds to read her troubleshooting scripts, asking me to do all the basics again. She has me reboot, run system test and even has me even walk outside to make sure nothings blocking the satellite. Also, checking that cable connections are bent. And when I mention they are tight and never been removed, so I doubt they are bent. She then says it releases static build up. Asked to be transferred to retention.

Talk to retention and he was very nice. Explained situation and said thinking about getting an HR34. He looks into it and says you can get it for $199, but I'll waive that fee and give you free installation. Traveling this week, so installation scheduled for 3/3. So basically I'm replacing my HR22 for an HR34 in exchange for a 2 yr commitment.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

My HR22 is becoming quite painful. I'm hoping it is just a matter of getting to the next software rev. It can take a full 30 seconds when a program ends for the screen to draw to allow me to delete and move along. TrickPlay rewind is painfully slow to respond. While watching a locally recorded program, the DVR froze. It's on a top shelf in my bedroom and I didn't feel like getting up. My wife turned the TV off. About 2hours later, playback resumed on its own. I could tell because the amp was not turned off and woke me up.

Enough about me..congrats on your new box. Seeing that others are having issues, I'll wait it out a bit longer.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I had some of your same issues. Mine progressed from the occasional freeze and restart to lockups that required unplugging to reboot. The strange thing is that I have 2 HR22-100's that have the latest HD GUI release and one is working fine. So it doesn't seem like a software issue. Seems like the DVR may have been on the verge of having issues and the update pushed it over the edge.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Did you try doing a full reset? I may do that if you haven't.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

What full reset are you referring to? Do you mean the "Reset Everything"? I haven't tried that, but I was led to believe it is just a receiver + default reset. So far I've done a reset from the menu, red button reset, satellite setup and unplugged it for 15 minutes and then let it boot up. It works OK for a period of time, then starts having issues until it starts rebooting itself. I took a chance on the HR34, despite it having some strange issues reported as well. Hope it works out.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

RACJ2 said:


> ......Seems like the DVR may have been on the verge of having issues and the update pushed it over the edge.


I had two refurb HR22-100s, they started doing the things mentioned in this thread. I tried resets and all the other stuff to no avail. I gave up and called D* which replaced both of them with HR24s. Best wishes!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

allenn said:


> I had two refurb HR22-100s, they started doing the things mentioned in this thread. I tried resets and all the other stuff to no avail. I gave up and called D* which replaced both of them with HR24s. Best wishes!


I was thinking maybe a "Reset Everything" might clear up something that was corrupted in the system. Guess it isn't worth the effort either. I'd like an HR34, but I think I'll wait until the issues start to slow down.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

"MikeW" said:


> I was thinking maybe a "Reset Everything" might clear up something that was corrupted in the system. Guess it isn't worth the effort either. I'd like an HR34, but I think I'll wait until the issues start to slow down.


If my HR22 didn't get so unreliable, I wouldn't have upgraded now either. And if retention wouldn't have done the upgrade for free, I was going ask them to replace it with an HR24.


----------

